# Cold sore for the first time at 32yrs old?



## mamabtt (Apr 15, 2003)

My husband and mother have always had recurring cold sores but I have never gotten one.....until now







I woke up yesterday with what looked like a pimple in the corner of my mouth and now it's gotten pretty big and the inside of that corner has swelled. My husband says it's definitely a cold sore. I know things could be worse but I am very upset because I know that means a lifetime of them. I am wondering if there is anything I can do to get rid of them and prevent them. My other question is of more concern to me. I am 22 wks pregnant and wondering if this could possibly affect the baby since I now have a virus living in my body. I just assumed that I was immune after living with a mom who gets them and now a husband who gets them, for 10yrs and never getting one. Also, I have no idea how I got this since my husband has not had one in at least a year.

Should I be worried or just annoyed?

Thanks


----------



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

http://www.racoon.com/herpes/ Here is a web site that has lots of info. Millions of americans carry the HSV1 virus which causes "cold sores" on the mouth area. Take a look at htis site there is lots of info there.

Go to the page that says frequent asked questions then scroll down a bit to the highlighted blue link that says good virus bad virus.

hope this helps

amy


----------



## AbisMom (Feb 9, 2004)

mamabtt,
It seems to me that the annoyance should be minor. Most likely you have had the virus for a while, it just remains dormant. Your dh (or your mom for that matter) doesn't have to have a lesion in order to pass it on. Even when there are no signs or symptoms, the virus can be shedding and be very contagious. Your child will be OK. The only time they worry about HSV is when it is in the genital area and is present at time of delivery. If it is present at the time of delivery, most doctors will not allow a vaginal delivery, as the possible harm to the baby is not worth the risk. Oddly enough however, it is difficult to find a doctor who will perform a C-Section either way, even though it is a fact that most transmissions occur with there being no signs or symptoms.

HTH!! TTFN!


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Take some L-Lysine 1000 mg (one thousand) it won't hurt the baby, it's only an amino acid, and the cold soar will be gone in no time.

I, my son, and one daugher get cold soars faily frequently, yet I have a daughter who has never had one (she's 35). I can't explain it, I do believe it's in you to get it or not.

But the L-Lysine works like a miracle every time for all of us and even for my neighbor who gets them, too.

As for the baby, don't worry, it won't bother the baby. But Herpes II would, so don't let it spread in that direction









DD had a cold soar while she was preg., took the L-Lysine and no problem. We take it the moment we notice it.


----------



## mamabtt (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks for your help







I found some cold sore cream at the health food store with Lysine in it. I am going to try that first and if necessary, take the pill form (I bought a bottle of those too) I really appreciate your help!


----------



## AbisMom (Feb 9, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by bjbjd_
*As for the baby, don't worry, it won't bother the baby. But Herpes II would, so don't let it spread in that direction*
I just wanted to point out that HSV-1 and HSV-2 are two separate viruses, and each strain can end up taking their place in either the oral or genital area. The likely-hood that you could spread the HSV that you have from one area to the other is very unlikely, but do still be careful!

TTFN!


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Just wanted to add.......dh gets coldsores and uses this stuff called Abreva that he gets at COSTCO, its cheapest there, but available anywhere.

Also garlic tabs are suppose to be good at keeping
them away while pregnant.


----------

